

Ask HN: Authoritative Fukushima Radiation Measurements? - FreshCode

Has anyone actually measured the atmospheric radiation levels in the surrounding areas of Fukushima, particularly over the ocean? Perhaps this is not practical to measure, but I keep reading about "alleged" releases and bullshit "worst-case" scenarios. Articles like "Workers continuing in spite of Soaring Radiation Levels," cite no sources.
======
ra
It's surprising that this event has been so badly misreported by the general
media. I've read so much BS, e.g. "boric acid is a fire retardant", that I've
been quite put off following the event in the press.

Wikipedia has been cited by New Scientist and some members on HN as one of the
few factually correct resources on the unfolding story.

Here are some numbers with sources:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukushima_nuclear_accident#Radi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukushima_nuclear_accident#Radioactive_contamination)

